# Reptile Shows 2012



## joeyboy444 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi all! Im dying to go to a reptile show as soon as possible and will hopefully pick up a stunning leopard gecko whilst im there. Ive heard so much about shows, how fun they are ect and cant wait to go! 

Just wondered when are the first big ones at the beginning of 2012 (Jan/Feb) that are worth going to? I live near bristol and dont want to be travelling abroad or to the other end of the country  but i do drive and am willing to drive quite a way to get there 

Any help at all would be great! Thanks in advance  Joey


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/774622-diary-dates-2012-a.html


----------

